
The US officially declares that Hong Kong is no longer autonomous from China - lawrenceyan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-officially-declares-that-hong-kong-is-no-longer-autonomous-11590596133
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23325778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23325778)

------
chrisco255
I wish the U.S. would create an autonomous territory on the West coast and
build a New Hong Kong and invite those brilliant people over here to
reestablish themselves.

~~~
sublimed
That wouldn't stop the problem, Communism, China needs beat back to an economy
the size of Russia x2.

~~~
anewdirection
It would in some ways. Brain-drain from germany post ww2 decimated their hopes
to rebuild, and exponentally accellerated our space, military, and energy
sectors in ways that still influence US military dominance. I do, however
agree, that the psudeo-communist despocracy is a net evil and should also be
dealt with.

------
scohesc
Purely speculation here on my part - I know there's other factors involved.

Doesn't it seem silly for China to be wanting to take over Hong Kong NOW, when
all they have to do is wait X more years (ideally, I'm sure HK would protest
to extend the autonomous-isity (lol))

Without knowing how financially locked HK is to Mainland China, it seems to me
that China's economy is trashed and they're grabbing HK as a last ditch effort
to keep the economy going.

~~~
raiflip
From what I've read on China's mindset, they are impatient to regain middle-
kingdom status. In other words, they are the economic, military, and cultural
center of the world, and everyone else sends them raw materials. (trying to
find the article where I read that - it was from some US diplomat).

A pre-req for that would be to secure complete control over all territorial
claims. So if they can speed up the hong kong integration, they would do so.

------
anewdirection
We have helped liberate countries seeking democracy before. Was that just
political cover, or would we help HK if they reached out?

Who, if anyone, should be 'world police'?

~~~
Angeo34
>Who, if anyone, should be 'world police'?

Germany. Give me all the downvotes

~~~
foepys
As a German, no, thank you. I get why some people think Germany would be a
good fit but the German people don't want it. The parliament has enough
trouble justifying German military involvement in peace keeping missions -
playing world police would never fly.

